# What the...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry but what the beep is that???? An ad...obviously.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that is just *totally* unacceptable. :cursing: hmy:


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!   what the hell is a piggie doing in a cage that size its bare big enough for a hammie never mind a piggie  .
is this another preloved add niki. its sad isnt it how these morons keep animals .thanks for sharing niki can you send me a link i would love to have a word with the advertiser :nono:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg thats too small for a clean out cage, I would hesitate to use it for a carrier, I take it youve messaged them


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Look how low the water bottle is too.

Doubt the poor thing can get to it.

Arh, stuff like this disgusts me!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

IrishSetter said:


> Now that is just *totally* unacceptable. :cursing: hmy:


Agreed 



myzoo said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!   what the hell is a piggie doing in a cage that size its bare big enough for a hammie never mind a piggie  .
> is this another preloved add niki. its sad isnt it how these morons keep animals .thanks for sharing niki can you send me a link i would love to have a word with the advertiser :nono:


Will PM a link hun!! Is Gumtree 



thedogsmother said:


> Omg thats too small for a clean out cage, I would hesitate to use it for a carrier, I take it youve messaged them


I most certainly have done! Makes me sad really!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh the poor little thing, looks like he can barely turn around in there 
What are people thinking when they keep animals in prisons like that.

I hope someone can rescue him and give him the life he deserves.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thats awful:nonod:

poor little chap , do you know whereabouts he is?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> thats awful:nonod:
> 
> poor little chap , do you know whereabouts he is?


Yeah Bradford


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh my god poor little thing


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Disgusting 
My chinese hamster lives in a cage 3 times bigger than that ,if i had more space i would take the poor thing in


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh my god, that poor poor pigger  i have 2 of those cages, i got them free, they make great carry cages, but that is all


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Not even my single mice live in a cage as small as that!! Poor thing


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

It's being *kept* in that thing????! Words fail me


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I wouldn't put a hamster in that, let alone a guinea pig.  I hope it finds a better home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG, that is disgusting 
I have one of those as a carry cage for the rats for vet visits but would never use it for a permanent cage :nonod:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

why on earth do they think a cage that would be considered too small for hamsters by most people is acceptable for a guinea pig?!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> why on earth do they think a cage that would be considered too small for hamsters by most people is acceptable for a guinea pig?!


I dont suppose they give the poor thing a thought once they put it back in its cage, too many people think of pets like they are toys, get them out, play with them, put them back in their boxes and thats about it, when they get boring you can always get rid of them cant you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a reply...



> The person at the pet shop said it was the right size I've never kept one before so I believed him. It spends most days in the garden anyway and spends nights in the cage


Stupid petshops!!!! Though I don't see this as a real excuse...means no research was done before buying!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Shame poor thing


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Stupid petshops!!!! Though I don't see this as a real excuse...means no research was done before buying!!


the person just has to look at it to see its not the right size! :nonod: its like a person living their life in just the box room of a house


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

manic rose said:


> the person just has to look at it to see its not the right size! :nonod: its like a person living their life in just the box room of a house


Yup agreed. Think some of these people should try it if thats the creature:accomodation ratio they believe in!!!!!!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

that is just utterly ridiculous, just completely cruel. should not even have been thought of, to put a poor creature into a cage so small disgusting.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

feathered bird lover said:


> that is just utterly ridiculous, just completely cruel. should not even have been thought of, to put a poor creature into a cage so small disgusting.


The awful thing is some people are that cruel and disgusting......and TOTALLY thoughtless


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Poor wee mite. How much are they asking for?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Poor wee mite. How much are they asking for?


£20  Have emailed to ask if they would rehome piggy and then they can sell the cage.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> £20  Have emailed to ask if they would rehome piggy and then they can sell the cage.


What a cheek! Fingers crossed they will let the little one go for free. Though I doubt anyone would pay any money for that cage. If they decide to let the guinea go for free, is there a home/foster lined up?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone else think this might be the reason these people put adverts like this up, putting an animal in an unsuitable cage so people feel sorry for it and pay over the odds to get it out of that situation.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> What a cheek! Fingers crossed they will let the little one go for free. Though I doubt anyone would pay any money for that cage. If they decide to let the guinea go for free, is there a home/foster lined up?


Erm not really...there was a chance of one but they couldn't take her. I haven't loooked too hard as I don't think they will let her go 



thedogsmother said:


> Does anyone else think this might be the reason these people put adverts like this up, putting an animal in an unsuitable cage so people feel sorry for it and pay over the odds to get it out of that situation.


Haha yeah it is possible!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Haha yeah it is possible!


In that case, wanna buy some rats, Im willing to accept £500  Look at the poor things crammed into that tiny cage awwwwww


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> In that case, wanna buy some rats, Im willing to accept £500  Look at the poor things crammed into that tiny cage awwwwww


Oh dear am not sure I could fit that cage in...though at least the price is reasonable


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Oh dear am not sure I could fit that cage in...though at least the price is reasonable


Well if nobody buys them Im dropping the size of the cage


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> In that case, wanna buy some rats, Im willing to accept £500  Look at the poor things crammed into that tiny cage awwwwww


Awwww! lol :lol: what a bargain.but think you could get a lot more for that huge mansion lol 
how manys in there i think i can count about 9 but iam tired so my eyes might be playing tricks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> Awwww! lol :lol: what a bargain.but think you could get a lot more for that huge mansion lol
> how manys in there i think i can count about 9 but iam tired so my eyes might be playing tricks


There was 10 in there, they are now split into two groups (and 1 lucky boy who now lives with the girls) since my three youngest boys were just too much for the old men of the group. So Ive divided that lovley roomy cage in half of course . Ive had to put the price up for my breeding male who is in with the females since you could make money from him when you sell the babies if he wasnt neutered


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> In that case, wanna buy some rats, Im willing to accept £500  Look at the poor things crammed into that tiny cage awwwwww


aw I will take the grey and white one who is standing up off your hands, how much for just one?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> aw I will take the grey and white one who is standing up off your hands, how much for just one?


Thats Edd, hes an old man now and he isnt actually for sale, however if you come within a mile of his cage with a food item and call his name he will definately come running, Im sure he was starved in a former life and hes making up for it now  Im still working on my breeding programme so I will let you all know when the babies arrive, I think where Im struggling is keeping the boys and girls in seperate cages . Has anyone had a reply about this piggy?


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats Edd, hes an old man now and he isnt actually for sale, however if you come within a mile of his cage with a food item and call his name he will definately come running, Im sure he was starved in a former life and hes making up for it now  Im still working on my breeding programme so I will let you all know when the babies arrive, I think where Im struggling is keeping the boys and girls in seperate cages . Has anyone had a reply about this piggy?


aw well Edd is gorgeous  and dont tempt me with rat babies! I will end up with a housefull :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> aw well Edd is gorgeous  and dont tempt me with rat babies! I will end up with a housefull :lol:


Its ok, youre safe with these proposed rat babies, considering all my rats live in same sex or neutered groups you would be waiting for a long time, I can put your name down on the waiting list though


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Has anyone had a reply about this piggy?


Not since I asked if they would rehome miss piggy for free


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

typical, holding out for someone who will pay rather than thinking of the animals welfare!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Not since I asked if they would rehome miss piggy for free


If someone (just some random person you realise ) was to offer them £20 for the cage but said they didnt want a guinea pig I wonder if your offer would suddenly be more tempting.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> There was 10 in there, they are now split into two groups (and 1 lucky boy who now lives with the girls) since my three youngest boys were just too much for the old men of the group. So Ive divided that lovley roomy cage in half of course . Ive had to put the price up for my breeding male who is in with the females since you could make money from him when you sell the babies if he wasnt neutered


 lol was gonna say 10 aswell but thought i could get away with trying to hide the extra one.
dont forget you want more for dumbos too because they are a "special" breed .
bet the young uns are loving pinging around their half of that super big cage.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> lol was gonna say 10 aswell but thought i could get away with trying to hide the extra one.
> dont forget you want more for dumbos too because they are a "special" breed .
> bet the young uns are loving pinging around their half of that super big cage.


Well thats another reason for seperating them, I...gosh Im embarrased saying this but :blush:, I had top eared and dumbos living in the same cage, I just didnt realise they were a different species till someone from Pets at home told me .


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Its ok, youre safe with these proposed rat babies, considering all my rats live in same sex or neutered groups you would be waiting for a long time, I can put your name down on the waiting list though


cant understand why the waiting list is so long with conditions like that!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well thats another reason for seperating them, I...gosh Im embarrased saying this but :blush:, I had top eared and dumbos living in the same cage, I just didnt realise they were a different species till someone from Pets at home told me .


ha!ha!ha! lol how can you not know that its really important that dumbos and top eared are not kept together.how silly of you lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If someone (just some random person you realise ) was to offer them £20 for the cage but said they didnt want a guinea pig I wonder if your offer would suddenly be more tempting.


Oh am so stupid...you told me that before about the hamster!! Yeah someone want to do this? xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Oh am so stupid...you told me that before about the hamster!! Yeah someone want to do this? xx


Hmm I love that cage actually, I will have to see if they are willing to sell it seperately as I dont need a guinea pig :aureola: , can you pm me the details hun.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

( cant find the add now using the link you sent me.do you know if its still up?.
hopefully if not i hope sombody with a bigger cage has got it i hope


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah ad has disappeared....any news TDM? xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yeah ad has disappeared....any news TDM? xx


No, not a single reply which makes me think they sold the poor thing, I really wanted that lovely cage too


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> No, not a single reply which makes me think they sold the poor thing, I really wanted that lovely cage too


) i know i hope it found a nice home with sombody who knows what size cage it needs.

TDM you could ask [email protected] to reccomend you a cage that one after all we must admit was probally a bit big


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> ) i know i hope it found a nice home with sombody who knows what size cage it needs.
> 
> TDM you could ask [email protected] to reccomend you a cage that one after all we must admit was probally a bit big


It wasnt bad size wise, especially since I wanted it to put the kids in


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

what like this one


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

oooooppss! sorry for the size my computer is playing silly beggars totay xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo....what an ingenius idea...I hope they do them big enough for a four yo boy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> myzoo....what an ingenius idea...I hope they do them big enough for a four yo boy


he might fit in moggys cage :lol: :lol:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Am sorry but what the beep is that???? An ad...obviously.
> 
> View attachment 67749


My gerbil lives in a cage bigger that.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I got an email last night from the seller saying they had given piggy to a rescue and they would make sure that would never happen again....presumably meaning the cage! Maybe something good came out of this


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I got an email last night from the seller saying they had given piggy to a rescue and they would make sure that would never happen again....presumably meaning the cage! Maybe something good came out of this


What a shame, I was hoping I could buy that lovely cage . Seriously though that couldnt have had a better outcome really could it.


----------

